
Ask HN: What are good GUI tools for editing JSON? - xg15
Hi everyone,<p>there are many extremely useful JSON <i>viewers</i> around, as well as tools to transform JSON on the command line (e.g. JQ which is currently mentioned in one of the frontpage posts again)<p>However, I&#x27;ve not yet found a lot of tools that let you <i>visually edit</i> a JSON file.<p>Of course you can use a text editor, but I believe dedicated JSON support could make life a lot easier. Some things I imagine such a tool could do would be e.g.:<p>- ensure the document is always proper JSON<p>- let you cut&#x2F;copy&#x2F;paste subtrees<p>- take advantage of the JSON structure for navigation (e.g. using commands like &quot;go to next entry&quot; &#x2F; &quot;go to previous entry&quot; &#x2F; &quot;go up one level&quot;)<p>- automatically escape&#x2F;unescape strings<p>Do you guys know if anything like this exists?
======
ChrisGranger
I've used [https://jsoneditoronline.org/](https://jsoneditoronline.org/) for
minor edits occasionally, but I'm not sure if it would meet your needs.

~~~
xg15
This actually looks a lot like what I imagined. Thanks!

